# Weird ?? Dish Home on 501??



## CG789 (Apr 15, 2002)

I pressed the dish button in the ceter of the remote and it went to channel 100 but you cant select anything. It seems frozen but i can get out of it by pressing guide. Has anyone else had this problem? If so, what is going on???


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

I've never heard of the buttong doing anything other than light up (endless hours of cheap thrills!). Sounds like the 501 may now be getting the Dish Interactive upgrade that started rolling out to 301s last week. Is your receiver software newer than P154 (menu,6,1,3)?


----------



## CG789 (Apr 15, 2002)

Do you mean for the locals ? Yes. Why? And the Software is P155.


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

When you press the yellow button on your remote, does your image freeze?


----------



## CG789 (Apr 15, 2002)

Yeah It Has the Dish HOme Main Menu


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

Dang. I really look forward to getting Dish Home on my receiver. I am waiting for the locals AND interactive upgrade. I'm getting anxious. LOL. I'm sure Dish is almost ready to start the locals upgrade to the 501's. I'm surprised the interactive upgrade has begun for 501's already though.


----------

